
Show HN: Daily Analytics for Coronavirus - jonplackett
https://coronanalytics.com
======
jonplackett
Hey, I made this simple site because I want to see this 'curve' everyone is
talking about.

The press just give today's numbers and all graphs show cumulative total not
cases per day. It's easier to see a trend and get an idea if exponential
growth is happening by looking at how cases per day are growing or slowing.

